# Rabbit husbandry help pease.



## Honey08 (6 May 2018)

I've inherited a rabbit.  She's lovely.  I've borrowed a hutch and a separate run.  I'd like to get a bigger hutch and run and take on another rabbit or two from the local rescue for company.

Feed wise, at the moment it's on nuggets and hay (although doesn't eat much) and I give it a daily carrot and bit of cabbage.  The run is on grass, which it eats.  Does that sound ok?

Any suggestions for hutches/runs?  I'd like as big as possible.  We actually have an old hen house, designed for six hens - could we use that and just fence off a section of the garden with chicken wire?

I'd love to get the bunny in with the hens, who have a huge run wrapped around the back of my stables, but I'm worried the hens would attack it and also that it would dig out.  The hens have got rid of most of the grass too!  Have any of you kept bunnies with hens?


----------



## Leo Walker (6 May 2018)

Bunnies and hens probably wont work. The rabbits dig out and the hens make things muddy. An old hen house would be perfect though. When i used to keep rabbits I used to buy hen houses for them as they are bigger and much better suited than hutches. 

Pellets, hay and grass is perfect and the odd treat of veggies. Mine had sticks from apple trees to knaw on which kept their teeth in shape. You can buy things at pet shops if you dont have a handy tree!


----------



## Clodagh (6 May 2018)

Hens will attack rabbits, too.


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2018)

Clodagh said:



			Hens will attack rabbits, too.
		
Click to expand...

Yes that's what I was worried about.

Thanks for your help everyone.


----------



## poiuytrewq (11 June 2018)

Ive had my eye on a big walk in run on eBay. Relatively cheap
Especially compared to garden centre/pet shop types. 
They have a kind of green house frame but mesh instead of glass and come in lots of different sizes.


----------



## Amye (12 June 2018)

Have you had a look at rabbitawarenessweek.co.uk? Lots of helpful tips on their about diet and husbandry 

I believe the bulk of a rabbits diet should be hay, you can add some nuggets and also feed some fresh greens everyday (that includes the grass your rabbit is already getting).


----------



## catxx (12 June 2018)

Definitely a big fat no to the hen.

For hutches, are you dead set on a hutch? The design is very antiquated and not very bun or people friendly! Do you have room for a shed and run instead? Mine are indoors now, but I do still have a 6x4 custom made shed attached to a 10x5 aviary for nice days. I can get in with a broom, sit with them, not bang my head or crawl around after them which you get with lower runs and you definitely can't do with a hutch. Check out Manor Pet Housing and Small Paws Playtime.

These are good reads for housing and diet:
http://www.therabbithouse.com/
http://www.thebigrabbithutch.co.uk/


----------



## PrancingPoniesxx (14 June 2018)

Id just cut back on the carrots-theyre very high in sugar for them x
Things like kale, romaine lettuce and other leafy greens as well as things like mint are good for them


----------



## Chinchilla (22 June 2018)

www.rabbitwelfare.co.uk is the RWAF's site that has some good information on pretty much everything. 
Also I have a RWAF leaflet which I can take photos off and post here if you like?
Would agree on hutches being a bit antiquated; mine live in my room, free range, so have 82.5ft^2 Very civilised because I don't have to go outside in the winter to do them!  SO much easier than having to go out in the dark to clean out a hutch or whatever lol.


----------

